# TWEED RIVER 27 Nov 2014



## powderfingers (Feb 10, 2014)

Went for a paddle yesterday in the upper Tweed. I run an estuary fishing charter boat now at the Tweed but had no booking today so decided to take the kayak for a swim. Had a really good morning session with good numbers of flatties, whiting and bream all on trolled hardbodies and blades, with 6lb braid and 6lb leader.

The fish were really going off leading up to the storm with constant hookups, once the cell passed and the SE wind kicked in it all went quiet again apart from small bream. No big fish but many were legal sized with most flatties in the 40-45cm range and whiting and bream 27-30cm.

Took a photo of Mt Warning just before the storm arrived, just the edge of it passed over before it smashed Brisbane later in the day.









then got this little 57cm Jewie and then another in a deep 13m hole.










All fish were released.


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Sure is a pretty river the tweed and those jewies are great fish to catch 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## powderfingers (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes mate the Tweed she is a gorgeous river


----------

